

Screenhero (YC W13) Gives WebEx And Screen Sharing Apps A Run For Their Money - jsherwani
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/02/11/screenhero-yc/

======
csmeder
What are the chances you would make this an app work for UX research usability
testing?

With the following needs:

2 users:

UX researcher (myself)

UX study participant

Requirements:

\- Easily send the app to a participant (via an email link) - (you do this?)

\- Share my screen with the participant - (You do this)

\- Give the participant access to mouse and keyboard - (You do this)

\- Allow me to talk to the partipant and the participant to talk to me (like
Skpye) - @todo

\- Record the video of the session - @todo

\- Record my voice and the participants voice - @todo

\- Sharing is not laggy (like go to meeting)

Currently WebEx is the only app that can do all of the above (that I know of).
I would love to stop using webEX. Participants find it impossible to get
started.

~~~
mhp
Doesn't Morae do all of the things you listed as well? (Built specifically for
the role you mention)

~~~
csmeder
Morae is expensive and I don't trust the company that made camtasia, we found
it to be very buggy.

------
randall
Protip: "Revolutionary" in the first 5 words of a video is a total turnoff.
Just say who you are and what you do plainly. If you're revolutionary, your
product will speak for itself. No need to tell people you're great.

~~~
Wump
Fair point. We wanted to express our excitement, but maybe it came off sort of
generic. Our video is a work in progress-- thanks for the tip!

------
campnic
Just tried this last week and have to say that I'm thoroughly impressed. Great
work guys! Worked really smooth, even smooth enough for people to see
animation hiccups in some apps we were building. Thanks!

------
rhokstar
Available for Mac. Windows coming soon.

Hmm.

------
6thSigma
Curious about the whole "sharing apps" thing. Does this service violate any
TOS with say, Microsoft Office?

------
scotthtaylor
Anyone else getting a 404 for the dmg?

~~~
jsherwani
Which page are you trying to get the DMG from? What link is it giving you?
It's working for us from every page we've tried.

~~~
scotthtaylor
Hey sorry for being so slow on coming back to you - it's working now. Thanks
so much for following up.

------
meztez
So.... Anyone heard of teamviewer?

------
cindywu123
Powwie is my hero! Congrats guys!

------
jiyannwei
Great work guys.

------
jonnyc
_yawn_ <http://wwww.multimouse.com>

~~~
degenerate
world wide web _whoops_ ... try <http://multimouse.com> ... also, looks like
ScreenHero is for mac and coming to PC soon. Multimouse is for PC (Windows)
only. So your yawn isn't so well placed, and really just makes you sound like
an ass.

~~~
FireBeyond
And still no-one covers the Linux desktop. Sadly, GoToMeeting is about the
only thing keeping me from converting. And despite multiple attempts, I've not
found a viable replacement.

~~~
meztez
Did someone say Teamviewer, no seriously. Just try it.

